# Anyone ever try to drill a hole through C.I



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Good morning guys i have a customer who wants to out an insta hot on her old cast ion sink. Any tips on how to drill a hole for it? Or what type of bits will be better then others to use and not mess up the sink? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

budders said:


> Good morning guys i have a customer who wants to out an insta hot on her old cast ion sink. Any tips on how to drill a hole for it? Or what type of bits will be better then others to use and not mess up the sink? Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


How big of a hole?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've done it before with one of the diamond grit hole saws that granite guys use on angle grinders. 
Go slow through the glaze, and constantly stop and cool it with water to keep it from chipping or cracking.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Standard size hole. and ty for the tip. I know now it can be done. I was worried i may have to tell her it couldnt be done


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yea it's possible but very easy to mess up. If you want to play it safe, drill a hole through a 2x4 the size of the bit, and secure it in place as a guide. 

If you get it too hot the glaze can crack, and it will definitely crack if you get it too hot and then cool it.


----------



## jw13472 (Mar 29, 2009)

This might not work for this app but I use my step bit to drill through CI all the time in case you run across a situation that it is called for.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

jw13472 said:


> This might not work for this app but I use my step bit to drill through CI all the time in case you run across a situation that it is called for.


Get the countertop guy to do it . They do it everyday


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

According to OP I think this is all existing, and she is asking him to do it. No counter guy will come and just drill a hole in an old cast sink.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Right pre existing sink been there for years just me and I'm hopeing to get to it tomorrow. Told customer. Ive never done one and im pretty sure you can but at this moment i cant give you an intelligent answer. I called her yesterday going on the advise of the great wealth of knowledge on this site and Said it can be done and i can do it tuesday.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> According to OP I think this is all existing, and she is asking him to do it. No counter guy will come and just drill a hole in an old cast sink.


We have a local counter guy that drills for $100 a hole. We use him more than I thought.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

That's not bad money


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

A "standard hole" in a K/S is 1-1/4". Use a carbide grit tip, diamond or fine tooth bi-metal hole saw. The key to good job is cutting through porcelain cleanly, then taking your time to cut through the cast iron metal. Slow RPMs on your drill. May want to have 2 hole saws as the grit/teeth on your hole saw will get chewed up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> How big of a hole?


Really? :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Good quality diamond coring bit, 2x4 as a bit brace, a second person pouring water and shop vacing the cuttings&water away. Slow drill speed. Takes awhile to be done safely.


----------

